# Embryo glue



## JammyM (Jul 4, 2013)

So we have just received our information pack regarding our FET that we are planning soon and there is section on embryo glue. Apparently it can improve the chances of implantation but there hasn't been extensive studies on it yet. Has anyone had it with success? Or have any other info on it that I should consider? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had a failed fresh cycle without it. For my firsr fet i had endo scratch and embryo glue and I got a bfp whichgave us our 9 month old boy. Planning to go for another fet next year and will definitely opt for endo scratch and embryo glue. I don't know if either of them contributed to my success but they are worth a try. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, I had a failed fresh cycle without it, I am currently 9w3d pregnant after having a fet transfer with embryo glue. That said in the fresh cycle I had a 3dt and the fet was a 5 day blast, I also had diffrent drugs in the fet as clexaine/fragmin was given to me. I have absolutely no idea if the glue made a difference or was a contributing factor but at £99 I'll be using it again for the next fet if I decide to go again  x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi - I had embryoglue in my (1st) ICSI cycle, it's standard at my clinic. Unfortunately we got a BFN, but if it wasn't standard I'd request it as I do think that anything that can improve your chances is worth trying. I think we were just unlucky. 

Good luck in whatever you choose x


----------



## JammyM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you ladies, That's helped me a lot xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

I have embryo glue this FET and it was a positive so I would say go for it.


----------

